# Audis claim about the Mk3 drifting...



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Might not be too far off the mark:

http://fourtitude.com/news/video/video- ... rburgring/


----------



## DrFranknFurter (May 7, 2014)

Good find [smiley=cheers.gif] starting to like this iteration more and more


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Hmmmm , that's starting to look interesting if Audi have allowed a little room for playing around chassis wise and the new 300ps engine which will be easily tuneable soon after launch I'm sure .


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

More interesting is that Audi have put the 2.5l 5cyl in this new S3 sedan concept but at 525ps! 

Just imagine a 500+ps Mk3 TT RS 8)


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Nem said:


> Just imagine a 500+ps Mk3 TT RS 8)


I did just that when I saw the info on the S3 . . . . . .


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

was expecting a bit more horses tbh.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

[Tongue in cheek].....well it does not sound or look as good as the MKI, I will keep my MKI.......and the MKII owners,well might as well scrap it!

Thought I would save some MKI ower the time.... :-*


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

That's it I'm scrapping mine, done too many miles anyway


----------



## Pippyrips (Jan 26, 2012)

Patrizio72 said:


> That's it I'm scrapping mine, done too many miles anyway


LOL!


----------

